# Can I do it?



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Can I compete with the popular t-shirt fulfillment services such as: CafePress and Zazzle? I do have a few things that I offer that are better:
Much better prices (50% less)
Better quality and take the time to get the orders right every time
Better service

The things that they have on me would be: more popularity (obviously), a more customer-friendly website (create your own program).

So, my question is, can I compete with them? What steps will I have to take to make it big like they did? I've already completed maybe 10 custom orders for clients that were very happy. 
All responses appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

It can be done. Got the capital?


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Not really. I have all of the equipment and a website running, but I'm not sure what my next step should be.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can I compete with the popular t-shirt fulfillment services such as: CafePress and Zazzle? I do have a few things that I offer that are better:
> Much better prices (50% less)
> Better quality and take the time to get the orders right every time
> Better service


I don't think you would want to *try* to compete with them.

I think it would be a much more effective use of your time to attack a specific niche rather than try to do what they do.



> a more customer-friendly website (create your own program).


That's a BIG part of their business. 

You should try to just do the best at what you do without worry about the "big guns" like cafepress, etc. 

There's a lot of opportunities in niche markets. Your local one is one of the best places to start.


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

I appreciate your response. So should I start advertising as an offline service? Or should I continue working on my website and doing jobs over the internet? It's hard around where I live, very rural.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

everybodyknowme said:


> So, my question is, can I compete with them? What steps will I have to take to make it big like they did?


My question would be: "Why do you want to become that big?" Do you really want to run a business with hundreds of employees? Is that what you are good at?

You can still make TONS of money with a relatively small shop serving high-end niche and local markets.


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

AustinJeff said:


> My question would be: "Why do you want to become that big?" Do you really want to run a business with hundreds of employees? Is that what you are good at?
> 
> You can still make TONS of money with a relatively small shop serving high-end niche and local markets.


That's a very good point. I wouldn't mind eventually expanding to that size. But you're correct right now I'd like to stay small and busy. I just would like an idea of what I should do to take my business to the next step.


----------

